# nasty stuff on my red bellie



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

2 of my red bellies seems to be unusal lazy and they have like a nasty thing on their body, it looks like schampo or white nasty sh*t almost like sperm... the other 6 seems to be happy but not these 2...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a usefull link to get better help with your problems

sounds to me like you have fish paracites.
heres a handy paracite link

you might want to post some pics for a better diagnosis.
If it is paracites you should medicate.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i have no cam but i know that my nitrite halt have been high and ive been doing 50% water changes with 3 days after each...
the white stuff looks like schampo, ill go to the stora tomorrow with one of my p and let them look at it...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it looks like shampoo? - what? do you mean frothey?
is it in patches covering the scales?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

it looks like a thin layer of a white nasty looking sh*t... like a thin layer of sperm or schampo i dont know what is called in america but if you put food out side the fridge it will start to ....... after a while and it looks like that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you have slime desiese, I suggest you do a 30-40% water change, and medicate for slime desiese, also add some salt to your tank (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, assuming you don't already have any)
the spermy patches will most likely peel off and expose the side of your piranha, but it should recover if treated.
It may look nasty though


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ohh thanks mate, i must say that this is the best site ever... the other sites with forum are they so slow with answering









well wish me luck mate








and thanks alot


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Good luck, and get that treatment started now, as slime can kill your fish, if it covers the gills the fish may suffocate.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm... can i use normal salt? the normal food salt?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest you use aquarium salt - it is pretty cheap from your local fish shop.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

okey.. thanks mate.... if you ever comes to sweden ill buyg you a hamburger mate


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm a vegetarian


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha okej mate... ill buy you a... hmm well whatever you like


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

now that you mention it, I would kind of like a new house


----------

